# J.F Hartz Company BIG bottles



## udamodamockin (Feb 21, 2012)

so I have 2 bottles and I was wondering if anyone could offer up some info on them and some possible value of them if any. 

 the first bottle is large its 12.5" tall and 21.5" around, the original paper label is attached and reads H & H cough mixture and has listed ingredients and logos the original cork is still there and there is a dried up substance inside. the following links are pictures

 http://i43.tinypic.com/x3s9ah.jpg

 http://i39.tinypic.com/2wqemiw.jpg



 the second is slight smaller and measures 11 3/4" tall and just under 15.5" around, it's original paper label is still attached and read baby cough mixture and also has listed ingredients and logos the original cork isn't with it and it's empty. the following links are pictures 

 http://i39.tinypic.com/5xmkm.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/96m7io.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Lindsey,

 Welcome. How about some good photos of the bottles and their labels, please.







 Oh, I see that you have now put some up. Good work.


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't see much value in this style bottle, maybe $5-10, unless there's some kooky e-bayer looking to add a Hartz like this to his/her collection.....Jim


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 22, 2012)

Surfaceone: That's a great pic of a cobalt Hartz poison! Of course, I'm a bit biased. My wife, Leanne, took it of one of the prizes in my collection.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2012)

Geeze, Glen,

 Not only do you have a *great* Hartz Heart, but a lovely and photographically gifted bride! Thanks for identifying it. So, what's the story behind that blue beauty?


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, surfaceone. I've been collecting Canadian poison and drugstore bottles for over 30 years now. I still remember the first Hartz, Toronto bottle I saw back in 1981 or 1982 and have coveted them ever since. The J.F. Hartz Co. marketed its products mostly to physicians and hospitals, though pharmacists also purchased from the Hartz line. Bottled compounds made up just one facet of the Hartz business, since the company also marketed surgical instruments, medical literature, and even specialized office furniture and medical appliances for doctor's offices and hospitals. The Hartz, Toronto bottles embossed with all the little hearts on them are all BIM and only come in cobalt, though I wouldn't be surprised if an amber one turned up. As to these multi-heart embossed cobalts, they come in three sizes: 4-ounce, 8-ounce, 16-ounce. Variations on these sizes include being embossed or not with "Contents X Ounces" above the big heart on the bottles' front shoulders. I count them as true poison bottles, since every single labelled version I've ever seen sports a poison label. I think the little hearts were, beyond being a fanciful play on the company name, an intentional effort to act like more traditional poison bottle hobnails/stars as a means of indicating poisonous contents to users in the dark. Hartz, Toronto bottles also come without all the little hearts, having just the big heart on their fron shoulders. This latter style of bottle comes in the three aforementioned sizes, in cobalt, amber and clear, and in both BIM and ABM versions, with later ABMs embossed Toronto and Montreal. I'll make two other interesting points about Hartz bottles. One, cobalts are almost always the same shade of cobalt, unlike other Canadian poison bottles of the same era, which range from light cobalt, verging on cornflower blue, to a very dark, almost purplish cobalt blue. Two, the parent firm of the Toronto branch was based in Detroit, Michigan, and, to my knowledge, did not use such an elaborate poison bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Glen,

 Thanks for the history on Hartz. Who was the maker of the Toronto Hartz bottles? Very interesting that there were marked differences in color and embossing between the US and Canadian examples.

 I would love to see more of your Hartz collection, some time, if you are so inclined to show them. Thanks, again.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's some of my Hartzes.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

more...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 25, 2012)

I really Harts those bottles.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

still more...


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

even more...


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

yet more...


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

Close up of one...


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

This is it for the bottles...


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

A shipping crate...


----------



## epackage (Feb 25, 2012)

Very Nice Glen...Jim


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd like to credit Darren Spindler for taking the above photos of the Hartz items in my collection. He posted them to the Four Seasons Bottle Club's website. Darren's excellent Canadian bottle and dairy research website is: ecbw.ca


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 25, 2012)

Good grief, Glen,

 Those are some *heartily fine bottles!* Great collection, sir. Thank you for showing us.

 I am struck by the uniformity of color in the first two troikas. Are the first 3 a very reddish metallic amber, or is my monitor blushing?


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. Yes, the ambers have a very slight reddish tinge to them, but this is not unusual for Dominion Glass Company products from the period 1900-1930. I think this is why I didn't comment on this colour feature earlier.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2012)

We have been after those Hartz poisons for quite some time (and the others are pretty too)...just too rich for us when we find them.  The Four Seasons website has a great gallery of these and other Canadian poisons.  Some day tho....


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've started another thread on Canadian poisons in the Poisons forum.


----------

